# Four k9 teeth.......half gone !!!!!



## LuvourGSDs

Well our 3 yr. old female has done this early in her life & think she still dones some !! She chews on her plastic dog house !

We ONLY put her in the kennel area when we aren't home & if it's nice out. Well, all 4 corners of the 3 houses in there are chewed ! This girls 4 K9's are half wore down & now I fear this will happen to our pretty boys teeth !

He's 1 yr. & so far so good. I have caught him doing it a few times though. Also, our golden's k9 tips are worn down , but , nothing like the half tooth deal like our female GS !!!

I leave TONS of toys in there each time with them.

I just wondered if any other GS's are out there with the half tooth issues & any tips on what to do ? Oh, I did notice at a motorcycle race yesterday an older GS male (had to ask to pet) also had his k9's worn down as much as our girls. Never asked them about it though.


----------



## doubletrouble

We had a problem with our first shepherd's k-9's. He was barely a year old when I noticed they were getting worn down - we took him to the vet who sent us to a specialist. Four root canals and two gold crowns later, we were told it sometimes happens when they chew on things they shouldn't (the "doggie dentist" was a big believer in never letting a dog have a tennis ball!) I still think it may have had something to do with his "genes"...he developed many other problems but I've never let the shepherds we've had since chew on anything except pigs ears and greenies (I know...lots of people are against greenies but they love them so!)


----------



## im4dogz

I can't tell you much about it, but tennis balls WILL do a number on teeth. My ACD's teeth are worn because of constant (yes, constant) play with tennis balls. My 9 month old GSD has perfect teeth and he hardly ever pics up a tennis ball. He has other toys to play with.


----------



## lucasmom

Lucas has severly worn k-9's. They are flat and have a small dot of pulp showing. No sensitivity issues that I know of. He is only 3 yrs. old and chewed on his dog house as a baby as well. This will probably send us off to a doggie dentist in the near future. He never has had a tennis ball, I am pretty sure it was the wooden house he chewed as a pup.


----------



## LuvourGSDs

> Originally Posted By: lucasmomLucas has severly worn k-9's. They are flat and have a small dot of pulp showing. No sensitivity issues that I know of. He is only 3 yrs. old and chewed on his dog house as a baby as well. This will probably send us off to a doggie dentist in the near future. He never has had a tennis ball, I am pretty sure it was the wooden house he chewed as a pup.


Oh gosh !!! I thought it was the darn plastic house, you say wood did a number also ? I have been telling my hubby to ditch all those house & build them a big out of the kennel building ! We still might do to give more kennel room. The dogs aren't in there that much , but , I don't want NO more ruined teeth ! Looks funny like we had them filed down or something. Sure wouldn't do her good with protection...hehe !!!

She has hers so worn that it's just like your boys ! She doesn't have tennis balls , but , loves her balls & always has the ZOINK ball in her mouth ! Our Storm plays with them as well. Trying to put them in his mouth & bite up & down on it to try & pop it ! They have been though the balls & toys !!!!!!!! The jolly ball is now missing the handle !

Just wondered how to save our boys teeth & always hate using the kennel because I fear he's going to chew & ruin his pretty K9's !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

